# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  shkolla

## skerd

pershendetje , jam nje maturant dhe me plq te shkoj per inxhinieri informatike , por skam bere shume programim . A ka ndonje problem ? po ne lidhje me punen , a gjen pune ??? flm nese komentoni.... :syte zemra:

----------


## bora2

nese nuk ke bere programim atehere ti nuk e ndjek dot punen vetem me mik mundesh

----------

